# gh alone



## Dragon555 (May 27, 2008)

Howdy...

Before iv done gh alone with some metformin post cycle for obvious reasons, but iv been clean for ages now 100% natural  was wondering if running gh alone would be of any benefit?


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

You aint 100% natural.


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

JUICERWALES said:


> You aint 100% natural.


Dont think the question was if he was 100% natural or not.

The question was, is it worth running GH on its own

How about some usefull input for a change instead of just digs :whistling:


----------



## Dragon555 (May 27, 2008)

Nutz01 said:


> Dont think the question was if he was 100% natural or not.
> 
> The question was, is it worth running GH on its own
> 
> How about some usefull input for a change instead of just digs :whistling:


Reps :thumbup1: for being able to read and understand my Q :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

not needed


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

hijack


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

Dragon555 said:


> Reps :thumbup1: for being able to read and understand my Q :lol:


He gave a good answer too.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

The question is what are your aims this year?

im running 8iu eod currently,and i will take gh throughout the year to help keep me lean and maybe give me a lil boost.

I am a few days in to my pct after been on for around 9 months so would like a break from aas and maybe try and add to my family before i have another long blast


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Interesting quetion, to which I don't have the answer but I sube to this as I believe it will be an interesting debate...

Reps


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

yes you wil get benefit ii ran about 4 ius just with creatine nice lean results- forget any strength increases its not gear at the end of the day but still worth a pop


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

how old are you buddy?.........

i looked at running gh daily with no other meds, and was given the big thumbs up for between 4-8 iu daily, especially as i'm 40.....

the benefits are tremendous, even for just general well-being....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

WRT said:


> You are one annoying tosser.


do not insult other members you will be banned if you do it again.


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

JUICERWALES said:


> He gave a good answer too.


And your post was realy usefull :whistling:

I just pointed out the point of the OP which you obviously missed.


----------



## Dragon555 (May 27, 2008)

adlewar said:


> how old are you buddy?.........
> 
> i looked at running gh daily with no other meds, and was given the big thumbs up for between 4-8 iu daily, especially as i'm 40.....
> 
> the benefits are tremendous, even for just general well-being....


I just turned 27 so im using it more for muscle look :tongue: :wink:



borostu82 said:


> The question is what are your aims this year?
> 
> im running 8iu eod currently,and i will take gh throughout the year to help keep me lean and maybe give me a lil boost.
> 
> I am a few days in to my pct after been on for around 9 months so would like a break from aas and maybe try and add to my family before i have another long blast


The aim is just to look good not really botherd about which weight im at as long as the muscle is popping out in every pose  i miss being on gear ALOT but not allowed for fertility reasons...for now.



laurie g said:


> yes you wil get benefit ii ran about 4 ius just with creatine nice lean results- forget any strength increases its not gear at the end of the day but still worth a pop


was that 4iu everyday? i was thinking of doing 3times a week 6-10iu not sure yet, with all the usual supps and hope to see nice lean gains like you said.


----------



## Dragon555 (May 27, 2008)

also I heard somewhere that gh ed can make you diabetic? is this true?? anybody know if its long term use only or not.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

well with aas would be best or aas and slin or just slin. gains wise youd be better off spending the cash on test tren cycle imo but to use gh alone is better then to use fuk all?


----------



## Dragon555 (May 27, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> well with aas would be best or aas and slin or just slin. gains wise youd be better off spending the cash on test tren cycle imo but to use gh alone is better then to use fuk all?


I would luv to run a test tren cycle RIGHT NOW buddy im cravinggg for it lol but i cant :cursing: sperm count n all that. so it'll have to be just gh im afraid.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I have ran GH on its own and personally I like it.

I found I lost some bodyfat from it.

But I dont run the iu's you guys run, just 2iu a day for this older guy.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i it is sperm count you want to save then go with the gh and maybe some slin too. im no peptide expert but ther is a lot out ther now so look in to them. igf isgood in small blasts too


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

hackskii said:


> I have ran GH on its own and personally I like it.
> 
> I found I lost some bodyfat from it.
> 
> But I dont run the iu's you guys run, *just 2iu* a day for this older guy.


did you miss the 1 out of 12iu or the 0 of 20iu? lol


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Im using low dose GH while off all meds to try help this injury i have.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

big_jim_87 said:


> did you miss the 1 out of 12iu or the 0 of 20iu? lol


Not at all.

I remember trying 4iu of the china blue tops and had CTS so bad I could barely open up a jar of orange juice.

Any more than 2iu for me allows too many sides.

Even at 2iu a day when I chew food it cramps my jaws.

2iu a day for me probably works like 10 for you considering I am barely producing anything endogenous wise.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

pea head said:


> Im using low dose GH while off all meds to try help this *injury i have*.


what that mate?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Not at all.
> 
> I remember trying 4iu of the china blue tops and had CTS so bad I could barely open up a jar of orange juice.
> 
> ...


8iu eod give me pins and needles in bed and when eating jaw cramps tight joints but i loved it! got a few things i need to sort out 1st but will try t get some and stay on for a year or so see what happens then


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> what that mate?


Rotator Cuff mate,had probs with it for ages,and its even worse now im off all the gear.

So just trying some GH try help speed up the process,not been able train properly since october :cursing:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

pea head said:


> Rotator Cuff mate,had probs with it for ages,and its even worse now im off all the gear.
> 
> So just trying some GH try help speed up the process,not been able train properly since october :cursing:


sounds shyt mate! you had any physio?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> sounds shyt mate! you had any physio?


Seen four people already,and none of them have told me exactly what the prob is,all i know is its deep in the joint and pain around the Teres Major/Minor.

I have gone as flat as a witches t1t.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

pea head said:


> Seen four people already,and none of them have told me exactly what the prob is,all i know is its deep in the joint and pain around the Teres Major/Minor.
> 
> I have gone as flat as a witches t1t.


is ther no kinde of scan you can have that will tell you what the prob is?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Prop mate,it just the GPs are usless,they would more than likely send me a crappy NHS physio and sent me home with a piece of paper full of exercises.

Luckily i havent had to pay much but an MRI scan would cost a bomb and me going the docs with this and chances of trying get one through them would be minimal.


----------



## 01782rob (Aug 24, 2009)

pea head said:


> Prop mate,it just the GPs are usless,they would more than likely send me a crappy NHS physio and sent me home with a piece of paper full of exercises.
> 
> Luckily i havent had to pay much but an MRI scan would cost a bomb and me going the docs with this and chances of trying get one through them would be minimal.


still giving you s**t then? not seen u in gym for ages now


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GH alone is certainly not useless i used it in 2005/6 when i was off everything to conceive my second child....if it was of no help i would not of won my first overall title 

of course using it with AAS or slin will give better results but it is certainly not useless on its own......


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Pea-head..I had the same problem in my shoulder gh or igf did jack for my injurie stoping bench press helped alot..its only better after 6months the last 3 months i could,nt train due to fkuing my back..so i,d say take two months off uper body weights that make your shoulders work...I know its hard but your better of...i started back at gym 3 days ago and i,m fine...


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

bkoz said:


> Pea-head..I had the same problem in my shoulder gh or igf did jack for my injurie stoping bench press helped alot..its only better after 6months the last 3 months i could,nt train due to fkuing my back..so i,d say take two months off uper body weights that make your shoulders work...I know its hard but your better of...i started back at gym 3 days ago and i,m fine...


I have not been doing any chest,back or delt work for nearly 3 months now,i cant even get my arm behind a bar to squat either.

Just dont know where to turn with it,i tried to do some chest work last week,couldnt even do 30lb dumbbells.

Just hoping the GH will help with been off now...also reading that ghrp6 might help...might try that,nothing else seems be helping.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

PH are you taking Cissus mate best thing i have ever taken for joint recovery


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> PH are you taking Cissus mate best thing i have ever taken for joint recovery


No mate,all i have have done is rested it,done some very light training and started some GH....i will look into that later...thanks buddy.

Do you think the ghrp 6 or igf will help ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i think IGF-1LR3 will help mate but i see no need for the GHRP whilst your using GH


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

pea head said:


> I have not been doing any chest,back or delt work for nearly 3 months now,i cant even get my arm behind a bar to squat either.
> 
> Just dont know where to turn with it,i tried to do some chest work last week,couldnt even do 30lb dumbbells.
> 
> Just hoping the GH will help with been off now...also reading that ghrp6 might help...might try that,nothing else seems be helping.


Id bet money you have a shoulder imballance.

Do you do more pushing than pulling?

How many shoulder and chest exercises do you do for pushing movements?

How many pulling exercises do you do for back?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

pea head said:


> I have not been doing any chest,back or delt work for nearly 3 months now,i cant even get my arm behind a bar to squat either.
> 
> Just dont know where to turn with it,i tried to do some chest work last week,couldnt even do 30lb dumbbells.
> 
> Just hoping the GH will help with been off now...also reading that ghrp6 might help...might try that,nothing else seems be helping.


Looks similar to me mate only my problem is A/C joint. I'm trying cissus again atm with 2 caps before bed and 2 before breakfast, with little improvement sadly, but you may find different.

I'm looking to try GHRP as I have read good things about it helping with injury to tendons/ligaments. They take a long time to heal naturally because of poor blood supply.

I'm also thinking I could do with a scan but the chances seem grim on the NHS.

A mate has had a scan on his shoulder privately (not really a weight trainer but has shoulder pain) and they have found one bone is rubbing against another so he's having an op to shave the end of one bone down.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys.

Scott....not sure if the excercise push pull is the prob....going try get an x ray this week,just to rule out any calcium build up.

Im a manic depressive with it at the mo,its defo finished my training off good style at the moment.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Are there any specific movements you cannot do with your arm? are you able to rotate your arm in all directions.are there any positions you cannot move your arm,as if there's nothing there, if you know what i mean.

If you have full use of the joint but have pain,it could be muscular or tendon problem.

Being unable to rotate your shoulder in certain directions is more serious

though, you really need to get a scan your doctor should be able to get you one no prblem on nhs,though its hit and miss what they'll do next,

probably fock all!.

If you have a detached tendon,left untreated will make it impossible too repair,get it sorted mate,go private if you have too.trust me.worth every penny.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

mal said:


> Are there any specific movements you cannot do with your arm? are you able to rotate your arm in all directions.are there any positions you cannot move your arm,as if there's nothing there, if you know what i mean.
> 
> If you have full use of the joint but have pain,it could be muscular or tendon problem.
> 
> ...


Main pain is things like double bicep pose,cant even get my arm behind a squat bar,front db raises,side lateral....any movement like that hits me like a freight train..real deep pain around the teres minor/major.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

big_jim_87 said:


> did you miss the 1 out of 12iu or the 0 of 20iu? lol


no, he is just using pharma


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

pea head said:


> Main pain is things like double bicep pose,cant even get my arm behind a squat bar,front db raises,side lateral....any movement like that hits me like a freight train..real deep pain around the teres minor/major.


 if its as painful now as it was three months ago,man get a scan . an

x ray will probably show nothing of your injury,if its soft tis or tendon related,but is a necessary evil.they will then recommend you for an mri

scan.

you can demand a cortisone injection,i did best thing i ever did i have had no pain in my delt for well over a year now.

Has your injury been a long term one ? and got worse over time.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Pea - I had a similar problem to you.

About 3 years ago I woke up with pain in my neck and right shoulder.. months later after struggling to even push 5kg dumbells above my head from pain I had an MRI scan which showed nothing.. Seen a couple private physios which wasnt sure either.. also osteopaths that believed it was bicep tendonitus.

I also had accupuncture, cortisol injections the lot - nothing worked.

about a year ago i saw a guy at my gym for physio.. after about 8 weeks worth of physio with him he seemed to have rectified my pain.. he said it was a build up of things, Rotator cuff, teres minor and major inflammation, front deltoid, torn pec and bicep tendonitus.. he reckoned each injury had formed from the one original one - rotator cuff, the body had got used to using different muscles for certain exercises to compensate for the pain I had in my shoulder region... I carried on training but left out shoulders completley for 18months and it eventually got better after ultrasound and physio.. the guy used to leave me bruised where i was in agony with it but it soon helped.

I found stretching the rotator cuff excessively helped.. putting a towel behind my back and holding it with my bad arm, and using the other arm to pull the towel up above my head.. this stretched it out well..putting my elbow into my side and have the hand facing outwards and stretching.. put my arm in a bicep pose position and stretching and again like an "opposite" bicep pose so hands facing floor and stretching against a wall etc.. for all exercises that is.. theraband work helped a treat aswell.

Only since I have come off gear have I noticed it again and im currently seeing the physio again... this is after about 8 months all fine. I think its an injury im going to have to put up with and dont believe it will ever fully recover but will get better and more bearable. Keep massaging the area having physio to get the blood flowing well into the joint.. if your going to have a scan then I would try and get an MRI scan but they do cost a bomb, luckily i was insured..

Im due to start my new blast in about 2-3weeks time and will be running ghrp6, so will let you know how I get on with that.

All the best bud


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

MAL...had slight pain since sept even when prepping for show,came off the gear and the pain reared its ugly head....was going see if could get x ray as process of elimination.

GOOSE...The prob defo started from Teres Minor/major,it then got worse when i got barged into at a gig in nov,just getting worse,but sounds very similar to your prob mate.

Thanks for the concerns guys !!!


----------

